# Zanesville Boat Launches?????



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Is there a boat launch and boat trailor parking at Putnam Hill Park or any where else on the Muskingum around Zanesville?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Joey theres that ramp there in Dresden...Its a little farther north than Zanesville but there is some dang good fishing around there!


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Is there not a ramp down past Secrest Auditorium there at Zanes Landing? Seems to me that I went down in that area and got on someone's boat to watch fireworks years ago.


----------



## tspergin (Mar 31, 2006)

riverside park has a ramp to launch from


----------



## jason454ci (Dec 27, 2005)

Only two in Zanesville on the muskingum are Riverside park and Putnum landing park. Riverside will put you on the north end of the dam and Putnum will put you on the south end of the dam. Ellis dam is the next closet ramp to Zanesville.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

How do you get to Riverside from I 70????


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

If you take I-70 then get off at Underwood and go North towards Maple Ave. A couple lights down will be Zane St on your right (there's a Tumbleweed's on the corner there), take that right. You'll go out that road for a little while, and I believe that you'll see signs for Riverside Park or Kidsville (spelling?). Its been quite a while since I've been back there. If I remember right, you have to turn left by some little store or ice cream shop to follow State Route 666. 
Do a Google Search for Riverside Park, Zanesville and you'll find it.


----------

